# Misspelled Cocaine....



## PaintersLady (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi guys! 
 Need your help again!!
 Wade has a bottle that we'd like to know what it may be worth because of the misspelling of Cocaine, figured we'd ask and see if anybody has any ideas.
 Here's the description:
   7 inches tall
 Aqua in color
 It's a BURNETT'S COCOAINE   BOSTON   (note the spelling)
 Tooled top, smooth base

 We found it in one of our books, but we're wondering if the odd spelling would increase it's value.
  He also has a Pratt's Abolition Oil, on one side the word abolishing has the "s" backwards.
 Kinda neat and I thought we'd ask for your opinions.
 Thanks for all your help!
 Rachelle and Wade


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi...as far as I know, this bottle is spelled correctly as Cocoaine.
 It's books and people  that mis-spell it  or refer to it as cocaine. I have never seen an actual Burnetts Cocaine...not to say there isn't one out there.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 13, 2005)

That's a hair dressing bottle and cocoaine is the proper spelling for the product. People buy this product thinking that it once contained cocaine. That probably drives the price up a bit (LOL).

 Any misspellings or reversed letters usually make a bottle a bit more in demand, but be careful of any highly unusually high prices due to them.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 13, 2005)

Whiskeyman, you beat me to the punch!

 I've had one complete with the original label that dasted to the last part of the Civil War. Spelling, as you also said, is correct.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 13, 2005)

Dasted = dated.  I sure wish the keyboard worked right! LOL


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 13, 2005)

http://wings.buffalo.edu/aru/preprohibition.htm

 There is a section on that site that talks about burnetts.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jun 15, 2005)

Im simply wild about my good cocaine....lol "quote from a old song".....


  But your Cocoaine bottle was embossed this way due to the US pat. laws of that time way before the Food and Stamp Act of 1909?..i forget...

  It is a collectors item,I myself collect such nacotic bottles due to the fact that its sheer quackery at its finest!....,
  Now to the Backwards "S" or other errors/strange embossing on other bottles...
 Remember that in those times when having a snake oil biz you had a very limited amount of money to put your product out weather it be cocaine or a Hires root Beer ripoff or a Coke a Cola ripp,....they would take the molds for the bottles ASAP!,just for the sheer fact of getting thier product out first!!!!-remember its warfare when it comes down to biz/quackery in those days,Ill use Thomas Edison as an example with AC/DC currents/pats.,
  By no mean should a wrongly embossed bottle be called a repro or a fake due to these,you need to have the bottle in your hands to make sure.....,
  The Cocaine bottle Is very very collectable reguardless if it sells for 10 dollars on ebay,or what im tryin to say is that there will always be somone who will buy/collect these types of bottles "I do"....
  Is there any way for a pic to be put on?........
 also for the fact of it theres no way to tell what the he** was put into the Cocaine bottles back then,it could of been a speedballish "Heroin and coke with abit of suger..lol",....
  Also a fast fact- The Father of modern Psycology "Sigmind Frued"sorry if spelt wrong,he was the biggest coke user and a addict aswell........now just think of all the quack pills and meds on the market now that we give to kids "Adderall,Ritlan,Concerta is just - DextroAmphetimine"............now thats modern quackery!.....
  cool post


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2005)

The PRATT'S ABOLITION OIL  FOR ABOLISHING PAIN usually sell for about $50-60.
 I have only seen them with backwards 'S's. In this case a version with the 'S's not backwards might be a rarer item.


----------



## PaintersLady (Jun 15, 2005)

You guys are so AWSOME!!!!
 Wade just got thru looking at the link you put on , and he found alot of the bottles he has! You've solved a few mysteries!!
 Thank you so much!
 Rachelle


----------

